# Беларусь > Частные объявления > Куплю >  Куплю цветной и черный металлолом, редкоземельные металлы в любом количестве по высоким ценам!

## aroni2006

Закупаем лом цветных металлов, черный металлолом различных категорий. Ведем прием меди, алюминия, бронзы, латуни и других цветных металлов по выгодным ценам! Осуществляем прием свинца, прием шиномонтажных грузиков, аккумуляторов в любом количестве. Покупаем лом медного, алюминиевого кабеля, кабеля со свинцовой оболочкой.
Принимаем редкоземельные металлы и сплавы с их содержанием.  Покупаем вольфрам, молибден, нихром, никель, ниобий титан и множество других. [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ] не только покупаем сырье на своих площадках, но и выезжаем на места хранения, оплату производим сразу по факту сделки.

----------

